# Shed is going up.



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

End of March we started prepping the site for building. We will be doing all the work ourselves. Lets just saw 38' at the peak seems like a long ways down, when nailing the purlins.

Slow and steady wins the race....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

38 feet! Wow. What is you ceiling clearance? You planning to stack with a big telehandler?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I like the 'extend-a-reach' grapple, making it more than a one trick pony. What are the dimensions if you don't mind?

Larry


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

paoutdoorsman said:


> 38 feet! Wow. What is you ceiling clearance? You planning to stack with a big telehandler?


The clearance height will be 20'. On the south end is a 35' sliding door and on the East side is a 16'X18' Overhead door.

The telehandlers are not ours, they are a friend's who is letting us borrow them. We have actually built a large square bale spear that will be able to stack bales all the way to the ceiling. Roughly should be able to fit about about 2200 3x3x8 bales in there when completed.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

r82230 said:


> I like the 'extend-a-reach' grapple, making it more than a one trick pony. What are the dimensions if you don't mind?
> 
> Larry


The dimensions are 70'x120'x20'. The building will have 11 3'x3' Windows about 16' up for natural lighting.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks really nice so far what's the tractor with the grapple 4520?? Are you doing anything else for ventilation? Our shed is near the same size and we extended our over hang and left the wall steel down 8 inches to let the back side of the piles breath. Also put a little taller ridge cap on to let air move up the roof steel to try and avoid condensation problems. Keep up with pics like to see a project coming​together


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Smoothy said:


> Looks really nice so far what's the tractor with the grapple 4520?? Are you doing anything else for ventilation? Our shed is near the same size and we extended our over hang and left the wall steel down 8 inches to let the back side of the piles breath. Also put a little taller ridge cap on to let air move up the roof steel to try and avoid condensation problems. Keep up with pics like to see a project coming together


Thank you,

The tractor is actually a 4320 with a 4520 front end underneath it, since we were having issues with the 4320 original front end. The shed will have a 1ft overhang around the whole building and a vented ridgecap. That is all we are doing for ventilation. This will mostly be for some small square hay bales, large square straw bales, and also general equipment storage. We are concerned about the condensation issue, but a neighbor built a 70'x300'x18' shed a while back and has not had any issues with ventilation. The windows will also be able to be open up, if need be.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Got ya T&R. I was gonna ask if windows could open that's gonna make for a real nice building. We stack 5 rows deep down both sides then back all the wagons and tillage equipment stuff mice can't destroy down the center.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Update.

The weekend, we finished getting the trusses up. Now we are getting the roof ready for tin. The worst part of the project is putting the diagonal bracing in the trusses, there is just no good way to do it.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

A little update, Memorial Day Weekend was a busy one. The roof was tinned before this weekend, but all the walls were tinned from Friday-Monday. Weather was not ideal, the wind blew all weekend. We were lucky to be able to handle the steel. My dad and I feel pretty accomplished for doing all of it with just 2 people.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice looking shed, the windows, why/how did you determine the number? Can they be opened for air circulation?

Larry


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

r82230 said:


> Nice looking shed, the windows, why/how did you determine the number? Can they be opened for air circulation?
> 
> Larry


Larry,

We just looked at the shed and determined a number that would be even spacing on the sides, and on the end wall just decided on 2 on the south side, since the north side would not let in much light in anyways. Yes, all the windows can be opened for air circulation.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks really nice....y'all should feel very good, that's a lot of work


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Shed is complete, full with straw and hay currently.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Man that's a slick building! I know it's always nice getting a new barn up, now time to start planning for the next.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Lewis Ranch said:


> now time to start planning for the next.


Yep was just stepping off a spot.Now if I get rid of the obsolete grainery and put up another shed that a combine will fit in.If only corn price was higher to pay for it!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Yep was just stepping off a spot.Now if I get rid of the obsolete grainery and put up another shed that a combine will fit in.If only corn price was higher to pay for it!


That ain't no sh*t. Was talking about trading in the trusty ole MF8780 on a 9790, think we'll be keeping it awhile longer.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

I know the higher backs on the bale forks are for stacking multiple bales. I'm thinking 3 at a time but the backs look high enough for 4 at a time


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> That ain't no sh*t. Was talking about trading in the trusty ole MF8780 on a 9790, think we'll be keeping it awhile longer.


Watched a MF 9840 sell for 90K at auction.Dealer asking prices 175-225.Way more machine then I need plus I would need all different heads.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Watched a MF 9840 sell for 90K at auction.Dealer asking prices 175-225.Way more machine then I need plus I would need all different heads.


Yah, when we bought the 8780 Dad insisted on getting a red throw machine so our heads would fit, then a few years later he traded the 8560 in on the 9690, so now we have a bean head that can only be run on the 9690 and a corn head that only fits the 8780&#8230;.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

danwi said:


> I know the higher backs on the bale forks are for stacking multiple bales. I'm thinking 3 at a time but the backs look high enough for 4 at a time


Danwi,

they are high enough so we can load 4 at a time. Works pretty slick.


----------

